# 2003 egr tubing



## Tnash (Jun 14, 2020)

Can’t find the tubing, does anyone know where to get one, and fix it. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try a Nissan dealer or a junk yard.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Would help if you gave us some information about the vehicle, i.e. year, emissions certification, transmission and engine!


----------

